# Pike island or new Cumberland



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone out its an awesome day


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Fished wv side of nc with 2 other guys from 730am till 11am not one bite


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I'm gonna give the Ohio side a crack on Friday before work. My cousin has been bugging me all winter, so I'm going to give him a couple hours. I'm just taking Joshy swims and my hair jigs. If they don't want them, I'm out!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I think I'm gonna give the Ohio side a crack on Friday before work. My cousin has been bugging me all winter, so I'm going to give him a couple hours. I'm just taking Joshy swims and my hair jigs. If they don't want them, I'm out!


Pm sent


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Doboy you been out at all me and Jeff was on the ohio side in the am I caught 2 small catfish Jeff had one one but lost it b4 we seen it the water is still really muddy


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Were they flatheads or channel cats?


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Channel cats


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I got a decent channel casting a Bulldog muskie bait about a week ago. must have been a hungry fella to hit an 8" lure
Hooked into something big that I never saw a few casts later.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I went down to Stratton/ NC dam, Ohio side, yesterday afternoon just to see
if anyone is fishing.
The water was lower than expected, down on the 5th barge tie-off. 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2

All of the creeks are chocolate,,,, WAY too dirty to fish. 
There was one boat trailer at the Wellsville city launch & two guys anchored up above the mouth, up at the sand bar.
I watched them bottom fishing for about a 1/2 hour. No Results.

I'd say that the Ohio side fishing spot needs to come way up, in order to push the eyes inside of the lock, along the Ohio bank/shoreline. 
The feeders need to clear up, so we can fish the mouths.

*IF I didn't have family over today,,,, I'd be back down there tonight!*

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Great report Jerry, but it sounds like I got better things going on up here so I'll forgo the long drive.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

The eyes are hitting hard right now. Channel cats are active, crappie and drum are all active. I've seen pics of all of them. I'm gonna go try Yellow Creek soon for whatever will hit a jig.. Another few weeks before the flatheads start up heavy.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Anybody hit n.c. either side over weekend or early this week??....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> *The eyes are hitting hard right now. Channel cats are active, crappie and drum are all active.* I've seen pics of all of them. I'm gonna go try Yellow Creek soon for whatever will hit a jig.. Another few weeks before the flatheads start up heavy.


So far, out of all of the people I called & talked to,,,, My friends have only seen 2 keeper size walleyes caught,,,,, & they had to be thrown back!!
It was in PA. 
NO SAUGER,,,, NO CATS. 
The next high-water 'for-cast' day is Friday. If it holds up, & the water is kinda clear, I'll be down there below the NC lock.

I'm looking forward to YOUR Yellow report!
Thanks for the report bari,,, wish I seen some pics, from the River.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

The fish r ready....the water ,, not so much.... muddy,fast , bad stage but fished hard today and only managed couple today


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone fish Little Beaver Creek where it comes into the river ? It looks really good was just curious .


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sharp33 said:


> Does anyone fish Little Beaver Creek where it comes into the river ? It looks really good was just curious .


Yep,,,, Bank or Boat?
It's one of my favorite bank spots for Cats. N side of mouth, cast 1/2 way across into Beaver Creek channel.
I usually use cut-bait,,, creek chubs or fatheads. 
We usually get 5 or 6 cats in an afternoon,,, nothing huge, just 2#- 5#ers.
You'll catch bigger cats bank fishing up under the rt 30 bridge, Knoll Bridge, Liverpool launch,,, Chester Launch.


----------

